# Argentinian Primera 24-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

San Martin de Tucuman v Arsenal S.

24/10/2008 22:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (13) 
Lanus v Godoy Cruz Mza.

25/10/2008 00:15 BST
  1.70 3.30 4.75 All Bets (13) 
Velez Sarsfield v Colon

25/10/2008 19:10 BST
  1.666 3.30 5.00 All Bets (13) 
Huracan v Tigre 
25/10/2008 21:20 BST
  2.625 3.20 2.45 All Bets (13) 
Newells Old Boys v Estudiantes

25/10/2008 21:20 BST
  2.05 3.25 3.25 All Bets (13) 
Independiente v Argentinos Juniors

26/10/2008 00:10 BST
  1.833 3.25 4.00 All Bets (13) 
Boca Juniors v Rosario Central

26/10/2008 15:10 GMT
  1.35 4.00 9.00 All Bets (13) 
Racing Club v San Lorenzo

26/10/2008 17:20 GMT
  2.875 3.20 2.25 All Bets (13) 
Gimnasia LP v Banfield

26/10/2008 19:40 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (13) 
Gimnasia J v River Plate

26/10/2008 21:40 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (24)


----------

